# Maven Frage



## Daniel1000 (28. Jul 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
Kann man mit Maven eine pom.xml Datei durchgehen etwas suchen und ausgeben?
z.B.
Ich möchte alle abhängigkeiten durchgehen und wenn die verison "SHAPSHOT" enthält dann möchte ich die Orndername ausgeben.


```
<dependency>
            <groupId>de.zeb.control.fw.core.integrationtest.bootstrap</groupId>
            <artifactId>fw.core.integrationtest.bootstrap.testcomponent</artifactId>
            <version>1.10.0</version>
         </dependency>
         <dependency>
            <groupId>de.zeb.control.fw.impctrl.integrationtest.modification</groupId>
            <artifactId>fw.impctrl.integrationtest.modification.testcomponent</artifactId>
            <version>1.1.3-SNAPSHOT</version>
         </dependency>
         <dependency>
            <groupId>de.zeb.control.fw.impctrl.integrationtest.pdira</groupId>
            <artifactId>fw.impctrl.integrationtest.pdira.testcomponent</artifactId>
            <version>1.1.3-SNAPSHOT</version>
         </dependency>
```
die Verzeichnisstruktur ist auf meiner Festplatte 
ich muss dann nacher z.B. für die 2. ausgeben c:/data/de/modification/target/class
ich habe es mit einer plugin versucht aber ich weiss nicht wie ich an die Ordnernamen kommen kann.
Ich bin am Verzweifeln und für jede Hilfe dankbar.


----------



## kama (28. Jul 2010)

Hallo,

also ich würde jetzt mal ganz dumm mithilfe von grep suchen...aber das ist nicht so ganz das was Du suchst nehme ich an....

Die Frage ist was möchtest Du erreichen und vor allem Warum ? 

Gruß
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## Daniel1000 (28. Jul 2010)

Das brauche ich für die Arbeit Warum weiss ich nicht )
meine frage ist ob ich es mit Maven irgendwie kürzen kann (den Ordnernamen rauszubekommen) sonst müsste ich nähmlich mit java ganze Ordner durchsuchen alle pom.xml Dateien öffnen und gucken ob es das gesuchte ist. Das würde ich mir gerne sparen...


----------



## bygones (28. Jul 2010)

Daniel1000 hat gesagt.:


> Das brauche ich für die Arbeit Warum weiss ich nicht )


dann frag lieber mal nach - und nicht einfach irgendwas wirres versuchen

ich schliess mich kama mal an... ein einfaches grep ist da effektiver und zig mal schneller geschrieben als alles andere


----------

